# Meet Osram 50035 Ministar Axial-Reflektor



## StefanFS (Mar 28, 2009)

35w Ministar 12V.
It's bigger than the opening in my reflector. 16mm with an axial reflector. Very white and intense on 12 eneloop in a fm cell holder. Very nice hotspot, ~20 000 lux at 1 m whatever that tells you...

















In the catalog under Tungsten halogen lamps/ministar

http://catalogx.myosram.com

PDF:
http://www.osram.com/_global/pdf/Professional/General_Lighting/Halogen_lamps/101W004GB_MINISTAR.pdf

A really nice bulb, sadly I can only find the 35w here. I'd like to try the 50w. Expensive little b*ggers, ~$11.


----------



## supasizefries (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you have any beamshots of this bulb in action?


----------



## DocD (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,StefanFS here is a link they sell the 50watt type http://www.gil-lec.co.uk/products/Lamps/Group+2+-+Halogen/Capsule
and your right not cheap are they 
thanks DocD


----------



## roadie (Apr 6, 2009)

i wonder if it will ever run on my 3 x imr cells setup on a KT head?

draw is 3 amp ++ i assume ,,,,

any more details?

cheers


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 7, 2009)

How does it compare to the IRC bulb in terms of focus, whiteness, etc?


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 8, 2009)

Bullet Bob said:


> How does it compare to the IRC bulb in terms of focus, whiteness, etc?


 
The 35w Ministar has better focus in my smooth reflector and it's a bit whiter than my 35w IRC bulbs.

As soon as the bloody snow is gone I'll get some beamshots...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 8, 2009)

They sell for $6.09 here, but minimum quantity is a case. (www.alldaylighting.com) I had not heard of this outfit before. Delivered case price is $85.50 ($11.70 Priority Mail Shipping), checkout with PayPal (I.E. works better). I used my credit card for protection.

It is yet another interesting ican strategy that is unique, and different than Osram's IRC technology. With the metalic coating in the base acting as a reflector, there should be much better output, and reflector may not even matter all that much. Unfortunately, my destructive testing may not be as useful, given the unique construction.

I ordered a case of 50W (#50050), but I can see one limiting problem you have to be careful with, namely they have a diameter of 16mm (0.62") bore required. Since the base is narrower, perhaps you could carefully insert them from inside the reflector, keeping the wider top from going through bore. I'll update the bottom diameter if Stefan has not already done this.

Thanks for the heads up on this bulb, Stefan!


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 9, 2009)

Lux,

unless you drill the reflector to slightly more than 16mm the only way is to insert it carefully with the reflector in place, aka down throgh the reflector. 

I found the 50w variety locally but I like the 35w more since it has a longer runtime. I'll try to do some draw etc. measurements.

The reflector do matter, but the internal reflector so close to the filament puts more of the light forward. I feel that the big reflector manage to concentrate the light better and produce more throw with this bulb.

Good prices there, but a whole case will last forever.


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm curious to see how this bulb performs outdoors. Especially against it's 50watt big brother. Out of curiosity, how many volts are you sending to the bulb? And at what current? (I see they are rated for 12volts.)


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 9, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> I'm curious to see how this bulb performs outdoors. Especially against it's 50watt big brother. Out of curiosity, how many volts are you sending to the bulb? And at what current? (I see they are rated for 12volts.)


 
Battery draw on the 35w is 3.10A running on a 12AA eneloop pack that measures 15.5V at the moment. No ill effects from running on ~15V so far in my testing.
I don't think there's going to be much difference to the eye between the 35w and the 50w. To my eyes the 35w ministar just murder my 50w IRC bulbs.


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 9, 2009)

Some crude beamshots on a ceiling 2 metres away. The beams really don't look this bad in real life. And remember that I always use smooth reflectors with my OSRAM bulbs. LOP or whatever structured you like will make the beams nicer.

The Ministar is tighter with a hotter hotspot.


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 9, 2009)

Stefan, thanks for the beamshots! Can I run this bulb wtih 4 IMR cells? Approx 16.8V hot off the charger


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 9, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> Stefan, thanks for the beamshots! Can I run this bulb wtih 4 IMR cells? Approx 16.8V hot off the charger


 
I've tried the 35w on 4 x LiION D and it survived. I charge my cells on an RC charger setup so it's 4 x 4.20V, that was no problem at all..

My 12AA eneloop packs are somewhat over 17V hot off the charger. No problems with the 35w.


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 9, 2009)

StefanFS said:


> I've tried the 35w on 4 x LiION D and it survived. I charge my cells on an RC charger setup so it's 4 x 4.20V, that was no problem at all..
> 
> My 12AA eneloop packs are somewhat over 17V hot off the charger. No problems with the 35w.


 
Sweet! Now I need to acquire a few of these to have some fun  This is such an awesome looking incan. I'm surprised it took this long for the development of a bulb with a built in reflector to the envelope.


----------



## Benson (Apr 9, 2009)

StefanFS said:


> Some crude beamshots on a ceiling 2 metres away. The beams really don't look this bad in real life. And remember that I always use smooth reflectors with my OSRAM bulbs. LOP or whatever structured you like will make the beams nicer.
> 
> The Ministar is tighter with a hotter hotspot.


Any chance of a beamshot at the same parameters, but with a naked bulb (no reflector)?

I'm wondering how these would work, with the ~30 degree beam from the bulb refocused to a tighter beam through a lens, instead of the dual-reflector setup. Particularly considering the axial filament (although the filament itself wouldn't even be in focus), I think you might get a nice beam that way.


----------



## cnjl3 (Apr 11, 2009)

Good beamshots. But to me it looks like the 50W IRC has a 'hotter' hotspot. But, I realize that what I see on my PC monitor will be different that what you seeing 'live.' Still looks like a good bulb to play around with!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, this seller I linked above is a good deal....got my dozen bulbs today. These are quite an impressive engineering feat with the beautiful chrome colored metal at base of bulb and onto upper stem. It just looks of very high quality.

The stem part is 0.457" (11.62mm), so my idea of using a smaller 0.5" bore reflector and CAREFULLY (as in use a white cotton glove) inserting bulb through the reflector is a possibility.


----------



## kris23 (Apr 12, 2009)

are all of you guys using stock profile SMO reflectors? im planning on on using these or the IRC bulbs in a 16-18 cell 6D mag with AW soft start


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 12, 2009)

kris23 said:


> are all of you guys using stock profile SMO reflectors? im planning on on using these or the IRC bulbs in a 16-18 cell 6D mag with AW soft start



Generally, the larger >50W bulbs do better with a light OP or Stipple surface because these are essentially projector bulbs normally focussed with a lens. Every bulb is different. I'll be trying this bulb without reflector, and with several size and surface reflectors after the holiday.


----------



## 325addict (Apr 12, 2009)

Here you can buy them, one piece, in 20W, 35W and (this link) 50W:


http://cgi.ebay.de/Osram-Ministar-H...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

For only EUR 4,94!

Have fun :twothumbs

Timmo.


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking forward to more comments/observations on this bulb.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 14, 2009)

Actually was fairly easy to insert bulb from inside the reflector. Just wear a soft cotton glove, and I gently let bulb slide down inside of tilted reflector, and lined up bipins with socket, then held gentle pressure on bulb as I uprighted light. Then even inserting it in Modamag's 4" Colossus reflector (0.5" bore) was easy with gentle, straight down pressure. To remove cooled bulb, I got a short length of kite string, tied a single knot making a noose, draped it down over head of bulb, cinched up the loop, then bulb came out with slow, steady pulling on string.

Stefan is right that the bulb then does benefit from focussing. I just tried it with 4s Emoli 18650 cells, using AW's multi-level driver to see that this is a spectacular bulb able to go into a very nice hotspot. I didn't want to push the voltage until I test this 50W in my Destructive bulbs setup to see where it flashes, and what kind of lumens/amps readings I get. I don't have any 35W to test.

Once I know how high it can be cranked up, then I can take some "proper" beam/outdoor shots. There is no question that the 4 x Emoli IMR's were just frolicking with its' filament.


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey LuxLuthor, I for one cannot wait and am looking forward to see your destructive results on the 50 watt version. I hope it can handle a voltage range similiar to the IRC bulbs.


----------



## zehnmm (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone know the bulb lumens for the 35W and 50W bulbs? I noticed on the pdf file from Osram that they are rated at 1,000 cd and 1,400 cd respectively.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 18, 2009)

Well that is a very good question, and underscores an arguement I have long had when people talk about bulb lumens, especially when the directional effects of a reflector are used. 

In reality, there are very strict definitions of lumens and candela, that are rarely understood. Candela underscores the measurement output in a directional cone (called a steradian) which applies more accurately with this type of bulb with a built in reflector coating.

Luckily, we can do an approximate conversion by looking at Osram's site for the 50W Ministar bulb here, which I just finished testing. I will be posting it in my destructive bulb thread shortly. 

We see that this bulb puts out 1400 candela with radiation angle of 30° (also has life of 2,000hrs and color temp of 3,000 K). Going back to the WIKI page, there is a conversion table at the bottom if you know the beam angle, which in this case 30° uses 4.67.

So we divide 1400 candela by 4.67 to get *approximately 300 lumens.*


----------



## zehnmm (Apr 18, 2009)

LuxLuthor: Thanks! I just saw your post in your bulb testing thread and responded there.

This is great work on your part. Moreover, your notes about the candela vs. lumens is helpful to us all. Thanks for doing this.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 18, 2009)

It looks like the "Sweet Spot" is to drive this bulb and the IRC version at 19-20V. With such low amp's, even AWR's old regulated "Hotdriver" could be used, while we wait for AlanB's project.

So some beamshots using Emoli/A123 cells set at same regulated voltage in same mag setup/reflector should show differences. I think the Ministar will have a better hotspot, but has virtually the same gorgeous color as the IRC.


----------



## M.S (Apr 22, 2009)

I found the 35W bulb locally, I'm going to try it with 15 eneloops... And maybe try to squeeze it in my Throwmaster head.


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 3, 2009)

I just came across this bulb while I was in Lux testing thread. I wonder how it would do on 5 or 6 D Li-Ions and my D1 regulator. Runtime would be spectacular.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 4, 2009)

It is a worthy contender. Only limitation is needing to insert it carefully through a reflector with a 0.5" bore. (See my earlier post, also the tip about using a soft string noose for removal).

I will be setting one of these ministar bulbs up with regulation. So many bulbs can be used now that we have regulation again! I have to get used to this new resource. This larger Ministar bulb is one you want to adjust POT voltage with JimmyM's PhD without head/reflector until you are happy with its output. I'll be starting at 6s2p x 18650 in an elephant.


----------



## kris23 (Jun 5, 2009)

hey guys... dont really mean to hijack a thread but i finally have my shiny 6D mag IRC with the 64440 bulb on 18 cells.....

this thing is so beautiful.... the predicted 7000lm compared next to the mag 5761 1400lm makes it look like a splash in a bucket....

it completely engulfs the beam....

i 'accidentally' tried a 64447 on 18 cells.... beautiful for a few seconds.... then  ill probably try it again on 17 cells

thank you all!


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 6, 2009)

kris23 said:


> hey guys... dont really mean to hijack a thread but i finally have my shiny 6D mag IRC with the 64440 bulb on 18 cells.....
> 
> this thing is so beautiful.... the predicted 7000lm compared next to the mag 5761 1400lm makes it look like a splash in a bucket....
> 
> ...


17 cells is about as much as you can manage without some sort of regulation. I'm not sure a softstart would help. 18 fresh cells is just a tad too much. My 65W IRC ran on 17 NiMH 1/2Ds. Popped on 18.


----------



## kris23 (Jun 7, 2009)

haha yea im going to try that sometime... dont have any way of regulation so ill just use 17 cells or 16 with the AW soft start


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 7, 2009)

kris23 said:


> haha yea im going to try that sometime... dont have any way of regulation so ill just use 17 cells or 16 with the AW soft start


I HAVE a true RMS regulator that will handle the 64447 or 64458 on 26 cells if you want. See my signature. They come preset to what ever voltage you want and have a low battery warning. You can change setting later on if you want just by turning 2 onboard pots.


----------



## kris23 (Jun 7, 2009)

yea i noticed that, pretty nice, but i have no money to spend right now...

looks like its only compatible with kiu sockets though...


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 8, 2009)

kris23 said:


> yea i noticed that, pretty nice, but i have no money to spend right now...
> 
> looks like its only compatible with kiu sockets though...


It is compatible with the KIU sockets.
What kind of socket are you using?


----------



## kris23 (Jun 8, 2009)

AW soft start right now, dont plan to spend much more for a long time now...

i has me 2 5761 mags, a 2D, a 6D, the 6D IRC monstrosity, and soon to be a mag85 3D 

does that mean i a flashaholic now?


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 8, 2009)

kris23 said:


> AW soft start right now, dont plan to spend much more for a long time now...
> 
> i has me 2 5761 mags, a 2D, a 6D, the 6D IRC monstrosity, and soon to be a mag85 3D
> 
> does that mean i a flashaholic now?


You had me at "2 5761 mags."


----------



## kris23 (Jun 8, 2009)

haha there we go.... 

anyways, i have no money to spend right now..... but for the sake of getting more info on this product...

is it possible to have say.... 6 li-ion D cells in series (22.2v) and lower it down to a more manageable 7.2-7.4v? that may allow the use of a 5761 for well over 3 hours


----------



## Illum (Jun 8, 2009)

I wonder what was the design intention of the lamp though...usually integrated reflectors would cover more estate than this


----------



## kris23 (Jun 8, 2009)

well its a reflector within a reflector so its even tighter with two reflectors focusing


----------



## Illum (Jun 8, 2009)

kris23 said:


> well its a reflector within a reflector so its even tighter with two reflectors focusing



that would certainly be true if the center reflector isn't sitting directly at the middle of a bigger reflector.

From the design it appears a secondary reflector isn't necessary
it appears tighter because the filament is axial. I think if theres a conventional axial placement in pair with an integrated reflector like this there might be a miniature football beam, dunno


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 9, 2009)

kris23 said:


> haha there we go....
> 
> anyways, i have no money to spend right now..... but for the sake of getting more info on this product...
> 
> is it possible to have say.... 6 li-ion D cells in series (22.2v) and lower it down to a more manageable 7.2-7.4v? that may allow the use of a 5761 for well over 3 hours


Sure. I ran a 64275 at 7.15V on a 40V input. No sweat.


----------



## kris23 (Jun 9, 2009)

wow.... that certainly sounds great! sounds like something for my next mods...

anyways.... enough thread hijacking :twothumbs


----------



## HarryN (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, I read through LuxLuthors testing of this bulb, and per his standard procedure, his 1 meter Lux measurements were from the side, IIRC.

Has anyone been able to get any lux measurement for this bulb from the "front" - without a secondary reflector?

Thanks

HarryN


----------



## valimarele (Oct 26, 2010)

The Osram ministar 35w it's brighter than osram 5ow irc?I have a ministar 35w and seems to be very bright!


----------

